# Prettiest Dog ID Tags ever!!!



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

I just searched for a special and really unique dog ID tag and I came across this website:

http://www.happy-tags.com/

You can personalize nearly everything (colour, text, script) and they have super cute themes!

I wanted to share this because I think these are so very pretty! Otherwise ID tags look always the same...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are pretty! Although, I no longer use tags. I am always afraid they will get caught on something. I have a lot of decking around my house and I've heard of tags getting caught in there. 

I buy personalized leather collars now. 

Thanks for the site though!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

These are some of the cutest tags I've seen. thanks for the link!

Piper is getting that snowman tag for sure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I just purchased a tag for Tessa today at PetSmart. I wish I had seen these before I bought hers. They are much nicer. Oh, well, Cooper needs a new tag (I think).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> They are pretty! Although, I no longer use tags. I am always afraid they will get caught on something. I have a lot of decking around my house and I've heard of tags getting caught in there.
> 
> I buy personalized leather collars now.
> 
> Thanks for the site though!


ound:ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cute tags! I don't use them either, (I use the ones that slip onto the collar,) but if I did... I'd sure order one of those!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm getting the blue and chocolate one for Rollie. They're great!!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't use tags either, they tend to discolor the fur on Stella's upper chest. Her collar has her name and number woven into it. It's probably a good thing because I love to shop for pretty doggie things  Love the cupcake ones.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

I ordered a sterling tag for my Lola from this site

www.BellaToccatags.com

They're gorgeous and handmade by an artist who makes jewellery and branched out into making unique tags for dogs.

I wanted my Lola to have our contact # and the message "I am deaf" for obvious reasons and one that's beautiful and lightweight enough for her to wear everyday. It's stunning......and not something you see everyday which is what I wanted


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I got my dog tag from reddingo.com.

had to buy in store and they will ship out. I got the small black paw.


----------



## n05ina (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I love these tags! The cupcake ones are adorable. I am going to meet a 4 year old retired showdog in 2 weeks and she will definitely need a tag. So when I finally decide on a name. I will be getting the tag here!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hello Nina!! good to see you on the "real" forum!! 
watch out, they are all a bunch of enablers around here... before you know it you'll have 3 havs... and 20 bottles of shampoo/conditioners, some sweaters, new toys, carriers...


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice, I know what the dogs are getting for Christmas this year. My sister's dog is getting the frog from angry birds! The kids will love it!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

They're so cute. I took Timmy's tags off too, he's micro chipped and I thought the sound was really annoying after a while. I do keep one of his collars, with his rabies and dog license on his leash hook and take it with me when we go to town or the park though. On a side note I also noticed when he wore his tags the sound would alert other dogs when we were approaching on his walk, some were not so nice, no tags no sound, peaceful walks.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, i ordered these tags back in octoer and they never arrived. No response from the company and they already charged my visa. Did anyone else order and did you actually recieve them??


----------



## Bailey248 (Aug 8, 2012)

We had the same experience. I ordered a tag on the 5th October and it said it would take about 20 days to arrive so I kind of forgot about it (she already has another tag) and then I just remembered last week that it hadn't arrived so I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Omg, me too! I sent them an email and they gave me a post office tracking number but according to USPS, it was never actually shipped from the company.

I ordered a tag from them over a year ago and received it with no problem so when this one never showed I thought it was an isolated incident. Now I'm pissed.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Me too. Ordered in October, sent 2 emails and finally contacted paypal for a refund.
I figured they went out of business.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing your experiences as I was going through their site a couple of days ago for a tag for Raider. . .had it narrowed to two, but hadn't ordered yet. Isabella's turned out so cute, I was excited about getting one for Raider 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I think i paid on my VIsa. i will have to try and contact them to get a refund I guess. So frustrating! I ordered a bunch of tags from them for all my friends dogs (and 2 for mine as well). The total was $60, so i'll definitely have to fight with them to get it refunded.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I am tempted to look...Bama has tags on some of her harnesses or collars. But not her holiday ones. Some of the tags I got her are rather big for such a small dog. 
If her tags are too long she tries to get them and chew on them. 
I would love to use those tags that slide on the collar. But her collars are all those plastic snap kind, not a metal buckle (like a watch). It seems all the stores carry for little dogs is the plastic snap kind.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> I am tempted to look...Bama has tags on some of her harnesses or collars. But not her holiday ones. Some of the tags I got her are rather big for such a small dog.
> If her tags are too long she tries to get them and chew on them.
> I would love to use those tags that slide on the collar. But her collars are all those plastic snap kind, not a metal buckle (like a watch). It seems all the stores carry for little dogs is the plastic snap kind.


Read the above posts about how they took my money but never sent the tags and won't reply to my emails. Others have had the same problem.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Yikes! I just tried clicking on the link to purchase one for Lola and their website is no longer available/won't show up online! I hope all of you who ordered from them are reimbursed or were sent the ID tags you ordered.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

nope, i emailed multiple times but never got a response. didn't get my money back for the 4 tags I ordered (about $50).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is terrible. If you paid for it on paypal or a credit card, you should be able to protest the charge.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried but no luck. Here is the BBB file on them. THey have an F rating and multiple reports of people paying for orders and never recieving them.

http://www.bbb.org/northeast-califo...identification-in-west-sacramento-ca-47038860


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Guess what arrived in the mail today???

I almost fell over, this order was placed in July. There was a letter enclosed with an apology for the late order but that she has been very sick for the past three months. (although I was told that my order was shipped in August and I should track it with the post office...so?) Whatever the case, at least she fulfilled the order which I was not expecting at this point. 

I hope the rest of you get your orders too-I think Tuss ordered $50 worth.

The tags are really cute but at this point, I think she should have added a diamond to the front to make up for my troubles


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

wow, i'll look in the mail but i never got a response and never got my money back. there were a lot of messages on their "better business bureau" report as well. Their website is down but their facebook and twitter sites are still up, but any messages posted are promptly taken down and they don't respond to messages. Maybe i'll get my tags in time for next christmas. I ordered in october i think.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

FYI - This company is out of business. I ordered a tag in December. I know they are handmade, so I waited patiently. I asked for a status in February and got no reply. Filed a complaint today with the Better Business Bureau and learned they are officially out of business.


----------

